# In Terms Of Canadian Sellers, Has Anyone Ever Bought A Humidor From....



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey again all,

So I found two humidor dealers that are already located in Canada. Has anyone ever heard of or dealt with Cigar Star - Cigar Accessories Store - Ontario Canada - Cigar Star or HumidorsDirect.ca

I've looked at both places and did find a humidor I like on each. Anyone know anything about the humidors featured in these 3 links?

HumidorsDirect.ca

HumidorsDirect.ca

Cigar Star - Cigar Accessories Store - Ontario Canada - Showcase II Bubinga Cigar Star Humidor Glass Top

While Cigar Star are convieniantly located here in Ontario (in Brantford), they only offer 30 day warranties. Whereas HumidorsDirect (who are in Calgary) have a 10 year warranty etc. on theirs.

What should I do? :dunno:


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not sure how relevant warranties are. It's wood and hinges, there's not a lot of room for mechanical failure unless it's a really cheap unit. 

I've never purchased from Cigar Star but I did take a look at HumidorsDirect (they have a warehouse in Calgary) and I find their prices to be a bit steep. Another online alternative is TLGcanada.com. I've dealt with Shelly there quite a bit and their prices are very competitive and they have good communication.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

A shop here in town is the distributor for Cigar Star and I have seen a bunch of them in person. For the price I think they are a great value. The seals are fantastic (you hear the whoosh when letting the lid go from 5 inches) and the finishing is top notch. The design is not really my style but if it was I would be buying a cigar star.


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

So so far I should lean towards Cigar Star??


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

I live in Toronto and I did buy a cigar star humidor. Yes the seal is good but I have stop'd using this humidor because it dose not hold humidity very well. My guess is that it is a glass top and the glass is poorly sealed.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

I've heard this from a bunch of glass top owners and it has convinced me to never get one. I prefer the look of the solid wood humidors anyways but that's just my opinion.



francone13 said:


> I live in Toronto and I did buy a cigar star humidor. Yes the seal is good but I have stop'd using this humidor because it dose not hold humidity very well. My guess is that it is a glass top and the glass is poorly sealed.


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

What about this one from Cigar Star???

Cigar Star - Cigar Accessories Store - Ontario Canada - The Denine 50 Cigar Humidor

Yay or nay?

Or howsabout this one for $100

Cigar Star - Cigar Accessories Store - Ontario Canada - Oak 80 Cigar Humidor Piano Finish


----------



## fastfred (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought The Cohiba 100-Cigar Humidor (LYH00762) from HumidorsDirect in mid April, but I paid $169.00, not $209.00 as posted now. It is a nice unit, good finish and seals tight. I have it at 68% RH with a percent up and down. The hygrometer is not accurate or adjustable so I have a digital in the box now.


----------



## taxedman (Dec 10, 2010)

re: Cigar Star....had problems dealing with them direct, mainly their incompetence. After several problems just placing the order, they shipped out the wrong humidor. After sending it back, I was informed that the model I ordered had since been sold out, apparently while the wrong unit was traveling around the country. The only solution offered was a refund, which was presented to me as if it was the pinnacle of customer service....all they did was waste my time. Rant over.


----------



## Montecristo#4 (May 2, 2011)

Actually Cigar Star offers 1-5 year warranties.


----------

